# URGENT! I need help with a Structural Engineering Question!



## McEngr (Sep 6, 2010)

High Capacity Holdown for 21000# working stress load due to seismic...

I was hoping to avoid using concrete curbs or steel moment frames. Thanks!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 6, 2010)

McEngr,

You have the SEAW class notes, right?

There is a sheet which talks about "Earthbound holdown" systems. Here's their website: www.IQEngineering.com

It seems that the load capacities (ultimate) can go up to 120 kips.

I hope this helps!


----------

